# THE GTR id love to have (and about the only type ive NEVER seen mentioned here!)



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

The 1980 Grp5 R30 Skyline GT-R Sillouhette!

THE most lairy car ever, makes the R32 look like a new shape micra, fookin awesome.

Over 550bhp, big flames, no weight, and RWD.

LZ20B Race engine, 2litre 4cyl turbo.

And just look at it, its feckin mad!









































































































(in the background of the above, but the Sylvia is awesome too!)
































Thas a hell of a detailed toy!

I want one, imagine driving that, its soo fookin mad.

Closest il ever get to one is on GranTourismo2...


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

There was a photo of a R31 With the RB26DETT in posted on here some time a go.

That would be fun I bet.

Nigel


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

Obviously didn`t have wind tunnels in 1980 then lol. 

Nice front........er........splitter????


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Sorry Steve that looks like the Cortina that Prism Motorsport built using plywood for the body kit      

Seriously ugly


----------



## EauRouge (Oct 9, 2003)

Steve, what is / was group 5?

Similar to group B?

That beast certainly screams "Group B" from every angle!!! :smokin:


----------



## boab (Aug 23, 2003)

you wouldn't have to worry about being snowed in with that front end!!!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

toffy said:


> *Obviously didn`t have wind tunnels in 1980 then lol.
> 
> Nice front........er........splitter???? *


Or, they DID have wind tunnels....

You can be sure that car has more downforce than almost any modern racer.

The reason that car is totaly full of spoilers and splitters is because the rules ALLOWED it.

The reason you dont see it often now is most rules dont anymore, not since good racing like Group B, Thundersaloons, and Sillouhette formulas etc stopped happening.

Its ugly, course it is, R32GTRs are too really, so were most GrpB cars and Thundersaloons. But i dont shag my car, so dont care if its pretty, i like mean/evil looking cars, so fookin love this car, and GrpB cars, and R32GTRs, and Thundersaloons...

Looks mad, i love the early 80s box arched racers like this :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

oh yes it has been mentioned here years ago. You probably werent around. I'm sure I posted pictures of it many times....

Its quite interesting...19 inch rear wheels and the biggest turbo lag ever!!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*SteveN*

Nice to see you showing interest in the older stuff :smokin: . It's sort of been mentioned on here in the past but not to any great extent. 

I have a great (borrowed from a friend of mine) showing one of these beasties in action. And the sound it makes is wild  .

Glen


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Here's a pic I took of one at Mt.Fuji Raceway*

This is also the one thats in the vid I believe.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*The White/Yellow one is a Silvia*

But yes is nice all the same


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice one m8 

VERY cool pics, so cool that one is my desktop pic on the work PC, and one is the desktop pic on the home PC

Id give my left bollock to own either of those cars, I wonder what they worth today...

Things like those, and GrpB, and Thundersaloons, etc etc are my fave kinda cars, the late 70s and early 80s had the maddest turbo monsters ever, fookin love em.

I gota get hold of a vid of this old Grp5 Racing from japan.

There was other similar cars too, a Bluebird amongst others i think, havent found any pics of em yet tho...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*This is the vid I've got off me friend*

The talking is all in Japanese but the sound from inside and outside the 3 motors when they are being blasted around tracks is what it is all about :smokin:

Glen


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Ooooh, I definitely NEED a copy of that DVD.  :smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Big Mark said:


> *Ooooh, I definitely NEED a copy of that DVD.  :smokin: *


Video  . I don't think they had dvd's when this came out  .

Glen


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Aha, just noticed the VIDEO bit. Ah well, still works.
ISBN number has been noted....lets see how easy it is to get hold of.


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

looks like a horror story to me


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks to someone on here (Cheers again mate )  

I've got that on DVD...

Its WELL worth getting  

Jay:smokin:


----------



## EauRouge (Oct 9, 2003)

Indeed, very serious machines! :smokin: 

BUT no-ones really answered my question.....Were those cars in a similar vein to our Grp B's?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Boxey and brilliant, thats the essence of 80's Jap cars, Glen I want that video!, why dont you get it transferred onto DVD and then sell copies of it on the forum?

Ant.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Yea similar to groupB, a lil bit, tho they didnt have to make ANY road cars looking like that to qualify for Grp5, just had to use production basic shapes (ie skylines, silvias, etc) and certain size engines, pretty much everything else was a free for all :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Like Thundersaloons that ive mentioned a few times on this thread, tho thundersaloons was a free for all even with the engines!!!! :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

is it just me or does anyone else notice the pretender to the throne in those pics? an s12 silvia perhaps?!?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

The S12 Silvia looks awesome too, and ran the same engine as the Skyline did


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Liam said:


> *looks like a horror story to me *


Your not the same Liam that got 'butchered' on the Barry Boys forum are you?   

Ant.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Steve*

If anyone knows how to/or can copy an NTSC video onto DVD,then i have an excellent Video of the 1971 KPGC10 driven by Kurosawa,the 1984 Tomica DR30 driven by Hasemi,and the team Taisan BNR32 driven by Tsuchiya.
Its all in Japanese,but by God what a splendid vid it is.

Paul


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

I think you would need a graphics card that could take the input then software to capture the stream on that input.


----------

